# Gun Contol...can we live with it or without it



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

*I thought you might like reading this....if you are persuaded to give up your guns willingly, feel free sending to me for disposal I promise to take care of them......eventually. On a call.*

*Ten Good Reasons To Ban Guns, A Satire by Bruce Gold *

1.) Guns are used in self-defense over 2 million times a year. However, this makes the attempted crime a "non-event," which necessarily complicates the Police investigation. Without civilian ownership of guns, these Police investigations would not have been compromised. Civilians should leave crime prevention to the Police, who are properly equipped to investigate following the crime's completion.

2.) Some .004 % (4/1000 of 1%) of guns are used in crime each year. This is way too high. All guns should be banned

3.) Guns are unnecessary. In 98% of civilian gun defenses, no shot is fired. If you are not going to fire a shot, you clearly don't need a gun. This proves that the guns are unnecessary. Banning guns will prevent these unnecessary defenses.

4.) Guns cause criminal migration. In tough gun-law Washington, D. C., violent crime rates are very high. This high crime rate is caused by the migration of criminals from gun havens like Virginia. This migration is caused by the criminal's cowardly avoidance of armed householders and concealed-carry civilians. This criminal migration is detrimental to helpless unarmed citizens in no-gun areas and must be stopped. Guns should be banned everywhere.

5.) Most gun crimes are committed by inner city gangs and drug dealers. These relatively small and geographically restricted groups consistently commit the majority of gun crimes, which usually peak as turf wars erupt over Drug War changes. The best way to prevent this is by denying guns to all law abiding people everywhere.

6.) No woman needs to protect herself from rape, assault or murder. The Police will protect women by investigating the crime after the fact. Remember, Police paperwork is all the protection anyone really needs.

7.) Guns owners are disrespectful of authority. Good citizens should completely rely on the authorities. A failure to do so is an invariable sign of improper and overly independent attitudes. Failure to completely and absolutely trust and depend on the authorities is excessive democracy and sends a bad message to children.

8.) Guns owners engaging in self-defense are taking the law into their own hands. This is wrong. Only the Police and Criminals have the right to take the law into their own hands. Guns should be kept out of the hands of law abiding citizens.

9.) Children and young people should remain ignorant about guns. Real guns and real gun knowledge dissipate the fantasies created by violent video games and TV. Ignorance, once lost, can never be restored and needs to be protected. Not to mention the lost sales of all the violent movies, TV shows, video games, etc!

10.) Guns reduce people's reliance on the Police and Government. This fosters a mistaken belief in "rights". No person has the right to question authority. No person should be less than 100% dependent on authority. This is fundamental to social order. Banning guns will help to establish the Order the authorities want. This is good.

Gun Control - Simple Solutions for Simple Minds


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

When civilians are disarmed then we will have blood baths like mexico. None of the civilians in mexico are armed so the drug cartels kill them at will.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes, just like back in the mid 70's when Afganistan was being attacked by Russia. Afganistan had no arms to fight them other than Enfields and the likes. Kinda hard to fight a gun fight with a knife. However after we helped supply them with proper arms they did what they needed...ran them outta town. Well Wilded I agree and more, the stats stand for them self. ( just a annalogie )

I however am concerned. The few are going to suade the many with the lies and not allow us to prove the truth. Even now we see control happening every where with legislation being brought forward, with cities making registration a requirement, etc.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

wilded said:


> When civilians are disarmed then we will have blood baths like mexico. None of the civilians in mexico are armed so the drug cartels kill them at will.


Apparently a large portion of the population of Arizona wants to live in Mexico or at least a Mexico like area.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

I love it On a call. That was fantastic!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Credit goes to the writer, I just wanted to pass it on.

I am not as litterate as most of you guys....shoot I am having a time trying to load photos


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Are the photos in your computer ? Where and what file?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

They are in a J-peg file when I try to load them up...but they say the file is tooo large. Not sure how to condense or make it acceptable ?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I guess some things are just too sophisticated for this web site...


----------



## chuck richards (Feb 1, 2010)

Just saw a headline in the local Rag, Oregon crime rates lowest in decades. The authorities credit limiting the access to a meth ingredient and an older more docile populous. They did not even think about the extra thousands of weapons that were purchased during the blitz. Also the high rate of CHL holders in the state. No we don't need guns, just keep sudafed off the shelves and make more retired folks move into your neighborhoods...


----------

